# Best way to move out villagers?



## Ededdneddy123 (Apr 10, 2020)

Been trying a few methods but either I'm not doing them right or they're just not that great. 
So I was wondering what methods you all use when cycling your villagers out?


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 10, 2020)

i usually TT every 5 days in game


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 10, 2020)

talk to everyone, save, tt 5 days, repeat first step, tt 5 more days and someone should be ready to go


----------



## Ededdneddy123 (Apr 10, 2020)

Alright thank you both! I'll go ahead and try this method.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

OK new question. Let's say I managed to get someone to move but I need to move someone else out. Do I just keep doing the same process?


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 10, 2020)

Ededdneddy123 said:


> OK new question. Let's say I managed to get someone to move but I need to move someone else out. Do I just keep doing the same process?



yep, continue until you get the one you want gone asking to move


----------



## Ededdneddy123 (Apr 10, 2020)

Alright thank you!


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 10, 2020)

This is what I do every time I cycle and get someone to ping within 10 minutes without fail​1. Talk to everyone you see outside, if you wanna go so far as to talk to people inside you can, but it really doesn't matter.
2. Save, quit, close down the game, move the date up 15 days. Make sure the time is between 11am-4pm
3. Once in the game, run around and see if you can find the villager with thought bubbles. They will be outside. If you cannot find them, or there is a fishing tournament (or sometimes rain, but I have gotten a ping with rain) TT ahead one more day. I've had to do this up to 5 days, but you will get a ping.
4. If it's someone you wanna keep, tell them don't go and repeat steps 1-3. You can move forward 6 days between and talk again. It will work either way (I've had more success with the 6 day jump between)
5. If you want them to move, say bye, TT one day and they will be all boxed up, ready for a new adventure.


----------



## milotics (Apr 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> talk to everyone, save, tt 5 days, repeat first step, tt 5 more days and someone should be ready to go



does this method guarantee that someone will have a thought bubble? : (


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 10, 2020)

milotics said:


> does this method guarantee that someone will have a thought bubble? : (



it usually does, however sometimes it doesn't trigger one, in that case tt day by day until someone has one, in my experiences it's never taken more than 5+5+2 extra


----------



## milotics (Apr 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> does, however sometimes it doesn't trigger one, in that case tt day by day until someone has one, in my experiences it's never taken more than 5+5+2 extra



during the day by day tting do you save and quit or can you just quit the game?


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 10, 2020)

milotics said:


> during the day by day tting do you save and quit or can you just quit the game?


I save and quit just to be safe


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 10, 2020)

Just tt 15 days, if you see no one with a bubble, keep tting one day until you see one. Then go back to current day and repeat.


----------



## Sasszle (Apr 10, 2020)

There's also this method.








						[Tip] How to make the villagers leave my island fast | Animal Crossing
					

Hey, how’s your Island?   There are hundreds of animal villagers, but I cannot find who I want that easily. Sometimes the villagers who I don’t like visits my island and settles in. It takes so long until they move out naturally by themselves.   So I introduce you to how to make them move out...




					moot.us
				




Idk how true it is, but I heard villagers can't move out on their own. They NEED to talk to you when they get that speech bubble to allow them to move. So you wouldn't have to worry about losing your faves.


----------



## Hay (Apr 12, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> talk to everyone, save, tt 5 days, repeat first step, tt 5 more days and someone should be ready to go


After the villager moved out, is it safe to go back to the original date? I dont wanna get all the way to October in two days :/


----------



## GamerGyal (Apr 12, 2020)

will this cycle through each villager? cause i've been struggling to get one person to move for almost 4 hours. :/


----------



## once (Apr 12, 2020)

GamerGyal said:


> will this cycle through each villager? cause i've been struggling to get one person to move for almost 4 hours. :/



Same lol. The thing in #13 isn't working for me


----------



## shrimplings (Apr 12, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> This is what I do every time I cycle and get someone to ping within 10 minutes without fail​1. Talk to everyone you see outside, if you wanna go so far as to talk to people inside you can, but it really doesn't matter.
> 2. Save, quit, close down the game, move the date up 15 days. Make sure the time is between 11am-4pm
> 3. Once in the game, run around and see if you can find the villager with thought bubbles. They will be outside. If you cannot find them, or there is a fishing tournament (or sometimes rain, but I have gotten a ping with rain) TT ahead one more day. I've had to do this up to 5 days, but you will get a ping.
> 4. If it's someone you wanna keep, tell them don't go and repeat steps 1-3. You can move forward 6 days between and talk again. It will work either way (I've had more success with the 6 day jump between)
> 5. If you want them to move, say bye, TT one day and they will be all boxed up, ready for a new adventure.


Vouching this, I had 3 villagers in a row (Audie, Buck, and Tom) in one hour try to move out. It's the best method I know.


----------



## once (Apr 12, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> This is what I do every time I cycle and get someone to ping within 10 minutes without fail​1. Talk to everyone you see outside, if you wanna go so far as to talk to people inside you can, but it really doesn't matter.
> 2. Save, quit, close down the game, move the date up 15 days. Make sure the time is between 11am-4pm
> 3. Once in the game, run around and see if you can find the villager with thought bubbles. They will be outside. If you cannot find them, or there is a fishing tournament (or sometimes rain, but I have gotten a ping with rain) TT ahead one more day. I've had to do this up to 5 days, but you will get a ping.
> 4. If it's someone you wanna keep, tell them don't go and repeat steps 1-3. You can move forward 6 days between and talk again. It will work either way (I've had more success with the 6 day jump between)
> 5. If you want them to move, say bye, TT one day and they will be all boxed up, ready for a new adventure.



Started doing this, almost instantly got 2 people wanting to move out


----------



## GamerGyal (Apr 12, 2020)

i've had one so far using this new method, my main question is, is it guaranteed  cycle through all the villagers? or only a few, for the past few hours I've gotten all but two villagers to ask me to move out (one of whom I need to move out for a trade)


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 12, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> This is what I do every time I cycle and get someone to ping within 10 minutes without fail​1. Talk to everyone you see outside, if you wanna go so far as to talk to people inside you can, but it really doesn't matter.
> 2. Save, quit, close down the game, move the date up 15 days. Make sure the time is between 11am-4pm
> 3. Once in the game, run around and see if you can find the villager with thought bubbles. They will be outside. If you cannot find them, or there is a fishing tournament (or sometimes rain, but I have gotten a ping with rain) TT ahead one more day. I've had to do this up to 5 days, but you will get a ping.
> 4. If it's someone you wanna keep, tell them don't go and repeat steps 1-3. You can move forward 6 days between and talk again. It will work either way (I've had more success with the 6 day jump between)
> 5. If you want them to move, say bye, TT one day and they will be all boxed up, ready for a new adventure.


Does this include the latest villager?


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 12, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> Does this include the latest villager?


The latest villager will never ping. Not until you move someone else in.​


----------



## shrimplings (Apr 12, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> Does this include the latest villager?








						Removing Villagers Guide!
					






					docs.google.com
				



See other issues that may withhold a push, here's the method document that has all known holdbacks.


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 12, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> The latest villager will never ping. Not until you move someone else in.​


That is unfortunate.  I'm saving my last two housing kits for my dreamies. Will wait for the 9th villager to be filled before trying this out. Thank you for the prompt response!


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 12, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> That is unfortunate.  I'm saving my last two housing kits for my dreamies. Will wait for the 9th villager to be filled before trying this out. Thank you for the prompt response!


I know, trust me. lol. Hopefully you can find a dreamy then boot whoever it is that is cramping your island's style.​


----------



## omelete (Apr 12, 2020)

The 15 day method is best.  You can pretty easily move out several villagers in an hour with it.  Talk with two random villagers then skip 15 days. After that you then skip 1 day at a time until you see someone who wants to move. 

Simple as that. No method I have tried has been close to this efficient.


----------



## healingwind (Apr 12, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> Does this include the latest villager?


In my experience not if you do your talk to everyone run before they move in.


----------



## luckycat93 (Apr 12, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> This is what I do every time I cycle and get someone to ping within 10 minutes without fail​1. Talk to everyone you see outside, if you wanna go so far as to talk to people inside you can, but it really doesn't matter.
> 2. Save, quit, close down the game, move the date up 15 days. Make sure the time is between 11am-4pm
> 3. Once in the game, run around and see if you can find the villager with thought bubbles. They will be outside. If you cannot find them, or there is a fishing tournament (or sometimes rain, but I have gotten a ping with rain) TT ahead one more day. I've had to do this up to 5 days, but you will get a ping.
> 4. If it's someone you wanna keep, tell them don't go and repeat steps 1-3. You can move forward 6 days between and talk again. It will work either way (I've had more success with the 6 day jump between)
> 5. If you want them to move, say bye, TT one day and they will be all boxed up, ready for a new adventure.


 Do you talk to the one that you want to move out or ignore them?


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 12, 2020)

luckycat93 said:


> Do you talk to the one that you want to move out or ignore them?


I've found not talking to a villager will make it so they never ping. When I was figuring out how to cycle for my cycle thread, I ignored all my villagers and went a full year with no pings. But the moment I started talking to them they started pinging again. Best friends ping less frequently (the ones who send you presents often), but just a quick chat-up once or twice will work best.​


----------



## luckycat93 (Apr 12, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> I've found not talking to a villager will make it so they never ping. When I was figuring out how to cycle for my cycle thread, I ignored all my villagers and went a full year with no pings. But the moment I started talking to them they started pinging again. Best friends ping less frequently (the ones who send you presents often), but just a quick chat-up once or twice will work best.​


 Okay thank you! I’ve been trying to get rid of Greta for days lol


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 12, 2020)

Don't know how valid this is, but tried the method and the only thought bubble I saw wanted me to find them a fish. I force quit by turning off power, restarted game and found another thought bubble immediately, a villager who wanted to move.


----------



## jomar (Apr 12, 2020)

everybody missed this one.

your time should be 1PM onwards. thats the time villagers are effectivly wanting to move out.


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 12, 2020)

jomar said:


> everybody missed this one.
> 
> your time should be 1PM onwards. thats the time villagers are effectivly wanting to move out.



I've gotten pings at 11:30 and around noon too! The golden zone is 11am-4pm​

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



DewDrops said:


> Don't know how valid this is, but tried the method and the only thought bubble I saw wanted me to find them a fish. I force quit by turning off power, restarted game and found another thought bubble immediately, a villager who wanted to move.


That'll happen occasionally. That's usually what I do.​


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 12, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> I've found not talking to a villager will make it so they never ping. When I was figuring out how to cycle for my cycle thread, I ignored all my villagers and went a full year with no pings. But the moment I started talking to them they started pinging again. Best friends ping less frequently (the ones who send you presents often), but just a quick chat-up once or twice will work best.​


Wow really? So ghosting then doesn’t work...this goes against everything I have been taught.


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 12, 2020)

Farfle_Productions said:


> Wow really? So ghosting then doesn’t work...this goes against everything I have been taught.


Yeah, I was so mad while trying to get villagers out, but the moment I chatted up them all just like "Hi I'm here" I got pings. My SO was trying to get cobb out and ghosted him for months via TT. Spoke to him once and next TT he pinged. I'm telling you a quick "I have not seen you in months" chat opens them up for pings. I think they stop is in the code so if you don't log in for months and check upon them, they won't ping you the moment you log in the next day? That's all I can figure out. ​


----------



## milotics (Apr 12, 2020)

Sasszle said:


> There's also this method.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i’ve had the most luck with this method. i always get the villager i want to move out under 40 minutes!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

i don’t feel like the “i haven’t seen you in months” dialogue interrupts or affects them pinging. it’s just sometimes you really won’t get any villagers that want to leave.


----------



## DeadGhostFire (Apr 12, 2020)

s/o to felixfraldrarius for spreading the easiest way to cycle. I moved out a villager in under 10 minutes after trying for days because of their method.

Also, same island name/theme


----------



## V I Z I O N (Apr 12, 2020)

just stumbled upon this video. basically you just time travel 1 year ahead and go look for which villager wants to move out. i think it might just be random, but this literally worked for me on my first try and based on the comments it looks like it worked for many people as well!!! my first try was even one of the villagers that i wanted to move out  maybe talk to everyone that you dont want to move and the time travel that 1 year and see if the ones you want to move have the cloud !


----------



## KnifeWaifu (Apr 12, 2020)

I TT 17 days ahead and start looking for who might want to move, then if no one pings I TT one day ahead until someone does.

If someone I dont want to leave pings I tell them to stay and TT back to the day I started on and repeat! Not flawless but it's the method I use.


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 12, 2020)

For people asking if it's a guaranteed cycle through every villager: nope. I spent 10 hours yesterday trying to cycle a specific villager while all other villagers asked to move at least 3 times each. It's just luck, sadly.


----------



## misery (Apr 12, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> I've found not talking to a villager will make it so they never ping. When I was figuring out how to cycle for my cycle thread, I ignored all my villagers and went a full year with no pings. But the moment I started talking to them they started pinging again. Best friends ping less frequently (the ones who send you presents often), but just a quick chat-up once or twice will work best.​


That isnt true. I have done this for many times now, ignored all my villagers and they'll ping me and want to move.


----------



## healingwind (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm curious, if you get someone who wants to move out, and tt'd backwards, would you miss the day they are in boxes? Also if you time travelled backwards after they're moved out do you miss the period you can hunt villagers?


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 12, 2020)

misery said:


> That isnt true. I have done this for many times now, ignored all my villagers and they'll ping me and want to move.


I mean, thank you for calling me a liar when I was just posting what I experienced??? I never stated it was fact or gospel, just what I experienced. I had not talked to them for months in-game, I got pings up to a certain point. Because I run a cycle thread, I'm cycling more than the average person does, and also it's better to talk to your villagers so you don't lose the hidden friendship points and stuff. ??? I can legit test this on my cycle town, but talked to villagers are more willing to leave than ignored ones.​


----------



## healingwind (Apr 12, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> I mean, thank you for calling me a liar when I was just posting what I experienced??? I never stated it was fact or gospel, just what I experienced. I had not talked to them for months in-game, I got pings up to a certain point. Because I run a cycle thread, I'm cycling more than the average person does, and also it's better to talk to your villagers so you don't lose the hidden friendship points and stuff. ??? I can legit test this on my cycle town, but talked to villagers are more willing to leave than ignored ones.​


I have the same experience. No one is interested for me unless they have been talked to so far.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 12, 2020)

healingwind said:


> I have the same experience. No one is interested for me unless they have been talked to so far.



Can also confirm. I haven't really spoken with Zucker, everyone else is pinging me (rarely, but still doing it). Never Zucker. Spoke with him once, and an hour later he pinged me. Not to move, but yeah.


----------



## misery (Apr 12, 2020)

I remember there was an extra Thread about it .. There was someone who has TT't over 80 years and someone pinged him and wanted to move.


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 12, 2020)

misery said:


> I remember there was an extra Thread about it .. There was someone who has TT't over 80 years and someone pinged him and wanted to move.


Did he go forward 80 years in one jump? Because it registers overtime every time you start the game and if you are TTing to get someone out of your game you are doing it 15 or so days at a time, and thus will make the villager stop pinging you.​


----------



## GamerGyal (Apr 12, 2020)

Dustbird said:


> For people asking if it's a guaranteed cycle through every villager: nope. I spent 10 hours yesterday trying to cycle a specific villager while all other villagers asked to move at least 3 times each. It's just luck, sadly.



thank you!! well i figured out from this thread that i was trying to move out my latest villager (which doesn’t work) so i got someone else to move in so i’m gonna see how long it takes for me to get who i want to move out


----------



## misery (Apr 12, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> Did he go forward 80 years in one jump? Because it registers overtime every time you start the game and if you are TTing to get someone out of your game you are doing it 15 or so days at a time, and thus will make the villager stop pinging you.​


Mean he skipped the 80 years in one jump. But I did it day for day, ignored them and they pinged me about moving. So I can say it works.


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 12, 2020)

misery said:


> Mean he skipped the 80 years in one jump. But I did it day for day, ignored them and they pinged me about moving. So I can say it works.


Day by Day is different from the cycle I'm doing, Day by day both takes so much longer, and doesn't have longer stints between entry into the game that will demote friendship points from you. How long did you go Day by day? In a few hours of cycling, I am 4-5 months ahead of where I started, in a few days I can be a whole two years head. It does not work with the method I am offering. ​


----------



## Calysis (Apr 12, 2020)

healingwind said:


> I'm curious, if you get someone who wants to move out, and tt'd backwards, would you miss the day they are in boxes? Also if you time travelled backwards after they're moved out do you miss the period you can hunt villagers?


If they just pinged you to move, and you TT backwards, they will not be in boxes. I also believe that if they're in boxes and you TT backwards, they'll remain in their boxes (unless someone asked them to move to their island, then they'll move out). You must progress a day before they pack their things into boxes.

Also no, you do not miss the opportunity to hunt villagers if you TT backwards. Actually, I don't believe anyone will move in until you progress a day.


----------



## GamerGyal (Apr 12, 2020)

after trying this for a little while, I was finally able to ping the person I wanted to move! as everyone else has stated, this was the best method: in about an hour or two (lost track of time) I was able to ping five other villagers as well, and some of them got pinged twice!! will be using this method from now on


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 12, 2020)

Is there any way to target one specific villager?
I've been trying this method for like 8 hours but 3 of my villagers (I'm not counting latest) will not ping while the others keep pinging.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 12, 2020)

Hay said:


> After the villager moved out, is it safe to go back to the original date? I dont wanna get all the way to October in two days :/


Yes it's fine. There's literally no consequence for TTing forward or backwards save for rotting turnips or weeds. I had to TT months to move villagers out naturally for people to adopt and simply set my time back to normal once everything was said and done!


----------



## Hay (Apr 12, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> Yes it's fine. There's literally no consequence for TTing forward or backwards save for rotting turnips or weeds. I had to TT months to move villagers out naturally for people to adopt and simply set my time back to normal once everything was said and done!


Thank you!!! I’m still trying to get over how many weeds grow when I TT :/


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 12, 2020)

Dustbird said:


> For people asking if it's a guaranteed cycle through every villager: nope. I spent 10 hours yesterday trying to cycle a specific villager while all other villagers asked to move at least 3 times each. It's just luck, sadly.


This is my experience too :c


----------



## xiaonu (Apr 12, 2020)

I've noticed villagers I am close to tend to ask me to move out more frequently. I was trying for a long time to get a specific villager to move, and ignoring them didn't work. I started sending the unwanted villager letters and talking to them more to build up the friendship level, and they suddenly wanted to move out. Maybe that might help


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m not sure if this was answered already, but is there a possibility of villagers moving out on their own while TTing? Or is it 100% guaranteed that you can find them with a bubble


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Apr 15, 2020)

FelixFraldarius said:


> I mean, thank you for calling me a liar when I was just posting what I experienced??? I never stated it was fact or gospel, just what I experienced. I had not talked to them for months in-game, I got pings up to a certain point. Because I run a cycle thread, I'm cycling more than the average person does, and also it's better to talk to your villagers so you don't lose the hidden friendship points and stuff. ??? I can legit test this on my cycle town, but talked to villagers are more willing to leave than ignored ones.​



The results for this I find are really mixed because I spoke to everyone on my island every day except for Anchovy and in a weeks time he pinged me to move out; No one else has since then but- then yeah some people are getting the opposite effect.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 15, 2020)

I haven't had one ask in 11 days... hopefully one asks today lol


----------



## tokumeikibou (Apr 16, 2020)

want to add, i have been tt'ing for about 2 hours now, and went from april 15th, 15 days to the 30th, a few days over (no pings, talking to everyone i can), then 15 more days, no pings (to about may 25th?)

i then tt'ed backwards to april 16th, and kyle pinged to move! of course, he's one of the 4 i don't want leaving, so i didn't let him, but it's the first time i've had someone ping by traveling backwards after a month+ of going forward, so apparently it's possible. thought i'd share if it hasn't been yet!


----------



## katineko (Apr 16, 2020)

I only still have my first 2 villagers as I am not too far into the game, but when can I expect more to move in or how can I get some I want to move in? Is there a way to do this without TT'ing?


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 16, 2020)

katineko said:


> I only still have my first 2 villagers as I am not too far into the game, but when can I expect more to move in or how can I get some I want to move in? Is there a way to do this without TT'ing?


Either you:
1.Scan an amiibo card if that villager have one.
2.Go on a mystery tour and hope the one you like turned up.
3.Adopting from other people.
4.Leave your plot open for a random move in and hope for the best.
5. Pray you the campers in your campsite is your preferred villager.

The guarantees are one adopting and amiibo cards.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 16, 2020)

katineko said:


> I only still have my first 2 villagers as I am not too far into the game, but when can I expect more to move in or how can I get some I want to


Right now your best option is going to Nook Miles Ticket Islands (using a Nook Miles Ticket which costs 2000 Nook Miles) and inviting a villager from there until you have invited three. After you've invited three that you like, talk to Tom Nook and he'll talk about setting up plots for villagers. Place the plots and craft the indoor and outdoor items for each house. The next day, the Lazy villager you invited will move in. *I hope this helped! *


----------



## Emzy (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey guys im a little confused about the last villager. Say my friend has 9/10 villagers he wants and for the last 1 I give him one of my villagers to hold, would he be able to cycle that 1 villager out again? or does someone else need to move out and move in before that happens?


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 17, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Hey guys im a little confused about the last villager. Say my friend has 9/10 villagers he wants and for the last 1 I give him one of my villagers to hold, would he be able to cycle that 1 villager out again? or does someone else need to move out and move in before that happens?


I know this isn't really answering your question, but there is a MAJOR glitch surrounding villager trading/adopting and the void. I wouldn't venture into that territory.


----------



## Emzy (Apr 17, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> I know this isn't really answering your question, but there is a MAJOR glitch surrounding villager trading/adopting and the void. I wouldn't venture into that territory.


hahaha better safe than sorry aye x)


----------

